

OpenTable Spotlight Unveiled - kfarzaneh
http://blog.opentable.com/2010/introducing-opentable-spotlight™-delicious-deals-on-meals/

======
callmeed
Hasn't <http://www.restaurant.com> been doing this for a long time?

So, because it's a "daily deal" so that makes it a totally fresh idea?

